# Pig Hunt



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I am planning on doing a Boar Hunt for my Bachelor party this coming spring. Does anyone know of a ranch near the thumb where my buddies and I can have a good time at a reasonable price. I haven't done much research on ranches yet, thought I would check here to get some ideas.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

There is one in cheasening that has 800 acres I heard does a good job. Like 400-450 for a two day hunt with overnight stay and food. Not bad of price compared to some of the one day hunts out there...


----------



## midan (Oct 6, 2005)

been to mid-thumb game ranch midthumbgameranch.net
had a good time prices are $350 for 4 or more dan


----------



## walleyeman2073 (Jan 3, 2008)

the bad river ranch is good i can give you the number


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, if you have any numbers or other info for me that would be great. Now I have a place to start the search. I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

don't forget trophy ranch in UBLY!!!!


----------



## walleyeman2073 (Jan 3, 2008)

the bad river ranch 1989 627 0582 his name is eric tell him marc sent you


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

IS there a webiste for the bad river ranch?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

That's a great idea, wish I would have thought of that for mine. Oh yeah none of my friends hunt. God I need new friends.:lol:


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

thinkin about another hog hunt soon, junkie im me and we'll get together. I only bowhunt them. I go to trophy for around $500


----------



## WACKMASTER_2003 (Jan 13, 2003)

i went to a place called michigan trophy hunts great outfitter. 450 two night 3 day includes everything except drinks. his name is scott and he is a great guy web site is michigantrophyhunts.com


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

Heritage Trophy hunts his name is harvey Haney cost about 450.00 and Michigan Trophy hunts his name is Scott Turner they both seem to be good people i have been talking to them cuz i am trying to find some people that went to go but have not been able to yet


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

WACKMASTER_2003 said:


> i went to a place called michigan trophy hunts great outfitter. 450 two night 3 day includes everything except drinks. his name is scott and he is a great guy web site is michigantrophyhunts.com


I believe thats the place I was refering to by cheasaning...

This is the place I will be going to sometime with in the next few months on my first pig hunt


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds good, I'll check into these places within the next couple of weeks, Ferris, let me know how your hunt goes, or if you need a camera man, I'd like to tag along. Let me know


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo (Jan 11, 2008)

Stinky

Dont know if you have checked this source yet, but if not, try picking up a copy of Woods-n-Water News. There are very many hunting ranches that advertise in this magazine, and they usually list their web sites and all have a PH# Listed. I found it to be a great resource for locating hunting ranches in Michigan. You can usually find it in party stores, meijer gas stations carry them, as well as Gander Mt. I have been to County line Ranch in Beaverton, and that was ok. I am planning another trip for Feb of this year, but havent picked the place just yet, I am still doing some research as to which one.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ratherbhuntin300mag said:


> Heritage Trophy hunts his name is harvey Haney cost about 450.00 and Michigan Trophy hunts his name is Scott Turner they both seem to be good people i have been talking to them cuz i am trying to find some people that went to go but have not been able to yet


Heritage is located in Lupton, South of Rose City.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

You know I think I will start a new thread and maybe we could have a MS.COM PIG HUNT!! I think if we were to get enough people we could get a GREAT PRICE!!

I will do some research!!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> Sounds good, I'll check into these places within the next couple of weeks, Ferris, let me know how your hunt goes, or if you need a camera man, I'd like to tag along. Let me know


 
Ill for sure let you know how we do. Its funny you bring up the camera man thing, As far as I know there is 4-5 of us going and we are trying to figure out how to pair everyone up for it. We are going to be doing a stalk type hunt, and I will be using a crossbow with the i think the others using a bow and one using a revolver. So it should be interesting, but should I get some good vid I will definately post it up


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

One of my buddies was just telling me that he knows a fella near Deford and he thought his name was pig man, that sells hunts for like 250. He was going to find out the guys number and give him a call, I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I took a nice russian boar at trophy ranch in ubly years back. Took it with a bow and had it mounted. Down the road from trophy ranch is another place that his brother owns. I believe it was called the rooster ranch. Great pheasant hunting along with stocked trout ponds. Good times.........


----------

